# Pipette Hintergrund



## Matthias_I (20. März 2004)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich die Farbe, die ich mit der Pipette aufnehme, nicht die Vordergrund-, sondern die Hintergrundfarbe ersetzt. Hä ? Ist erst seid kurzem und nur auf diesem Rechner das Problem.
Kann mir jemand helfen ?

Es ist sehr nervig, auch wenn ich mich beginne dran zu gewöhnen ... 

Matthias


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. März 2004)

Komisches Problem, versuchs mal einer Neuinstallation, oder wenn Dir das zu umständlich ist  drück halt immer "X" wenn Du die Farbe aufgenommen hast, das kehrt die Voder- und Hintergrundfarbe um.

Hoffe, etwas geholfen zu haben
ALF


----------



## zirag (20. März 2004)

Oder du klickst auf die Vordergrundfarbe und wenn du denn auf den Hintergrund klickst , erscheint auch eine Pipette 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Matthias_I (20. März 2004)

Klick auf die Vordergrundfarbe und dann Pipette ist OK. Doch leider bin ich ein Shortcutfetischist. Pipette = I.
Und X kenne ich schon. Doch im Workflow schnell I und MIST Hintergrundfarbe weg, Vordergrund noch die gleiche Farbe wie vorher.

Neuinstallation, sagt das mal unserem Admin  Sehr nervig. 

Trotzdem danke.

Ich dachte man könnte irgendwo einstellen ob Hinter- oder Vordergurndfarbe per Pipette übernommen wird. Ich hatte mir shcön ausgemal, dass ich Depp es unbeabsichtig und unwissend geändert hätte und mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte.

Matthias


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. März 2004)

Versuchs mal mit Werkzeugeinstellungen zurücksetzen.

( Rechtklick auf Werkzeugicon in der Werkzeugsoptionleiste oder STRG + K und Schaltfläche auf dem 1. Register )


----------



## Matthias_I (20. März 2004)

Der Tipp ist gut, doch leider hat alle Werkzeuge und Voreinstellungen zurückgesetzen nichts gebracht..
Hat Nix gebracht. Neustart. Nix.

Das ist doch verflucht.

Matthias


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. März 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir dir folgendes vorübergehend weiter:

Drücke beim Farbaufnehmen zusäztlich die Taste <ALT>, dann wird im Normalzustand die Hintergrundfarbe aus der Pipettenfarbe, sollte in deinem Falle (aufgrund des Fehlers) also die Vordergrundfarbe ergeben.


----------

